# 7-string Megadeth



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

The latest photos on Chris Broderick's myspace shows him playing his Ibanez 7-string with Megadeth on their finland show last Feb 4! Now I just wonder:

1. Would there be Megadeth songs were he (secretly) employs that low B? That would surely bring out some new twists to the 'deth sound. Would Dave allow that?  

2. Would he introduce 7 string riffage to Megadeth in the next album?  

3. Would Chris eventually get his signature Dean 7 string? (assuming he stays longer than Glen Drover!)

I am quite excited about the possibilities!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 7, 2008)

Never
Never (quote Dave, "if you can't do it on 6, hang it up man"
Sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2008)

Dave Mustain said:


> "if your names Dave Mustain hang yourself man"



fixed


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 7, 2008)

You know, you can use the 7th string for more then just low notes


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You know, you can use the 7th string for more then just low notes



 Exactly.

I don't get all these people saying "Aw, maybe he's playing *insert song title here* in B!!" No. He's not. And I'm glad he's not. Keys sound very very different. I brought a song I wrote in E into my band where we use 7-strings and I still play it in E because if I changed it to B, it would be an entirely different song and it's an E-song, not a B-song.

I never liked how guitarists always have a tendency to riff off their lowest tuned string open. With a seven, you have more options available. If Dave is playing in E, that doesn't mean Chris can't use his B string at all. I used to play in a band where the other guitarist wrote most of the songs in 6-string D standard. I never said, "Hey, dude, let's switch all your riffs down a string to A, yeahhh!!" I just would play what he did an octave lower, an octave higher, or at the same place, or at the same pitch in a different location - or something completely different that fit what he was playing.

7-string does not just mean "SUPER LOW NOTES." In fact, if Chris wanted to, he could tune his guitars with an extra high string. 

Besides, Dave has never been into super low tuned riffage, so, while I do think Dave would be fine with Chris using the low B string in solos and even for different positioning of riffs or extended chords, I'm almost positive he wouldn't be cool with switching riffs down to B or C or D.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think Meshuggah and Steve Vai used the 7 (or 8) strings because they wouldn't use the lower notes; Otherwise, they could've just stucked to 6. Whether you make single-note licks/riffs or include the low B for chordal ideas, it's inevitable that you'll get a lower register in your music. I've been playing 7 strings while most of you were on diapers, so the sarcasm and lame analogies are uncalled for.


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> I don't think Meshuggah and Steve Vai used the 7 (or 8) strings because they wouldn't use the lower notes; Otherwise, they could've just stucked to 6. Whether you make single-note licks/riffs or include the low B for chordal ideas, it's inevitable that you'll get a lower register in your music. I've been playing 7 strings while most of you were on diapers, so the sarcasm and lame analogies are uncalled for.



Then to put it simply: There is no way Dave is going to switch to sevens and since he is the "only" songwriter in the band, there is no way there is going to be "sevenstring" riffage. It's more like Dave is just "letting" Chris use his sevenstrings instead of forcing him to use sixes.

And I seriously doubt you were playing sevenstrings when most of us were in our diapers since production sevenstrings didn't even exist back then.

(Meshuggah is not a good example because they pretty much only use the lower notes)


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.

I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.

Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 7, 2008)

dave's quote is pretty funny.

the real deal is, if you can't do it on seven, remove a string.

or 3 (max cavalera anybody?)


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.
> 
> I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.



 

dude, lose the attitude. plenty of guys here were playing sevens as long as you.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.
> 
> I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.



dude, you need to lighten up. nobody gave you sarcasm or lame analogies to rip you... it's how we choose to express our opinions over dave's hard-line rule of his band... and we do it with humor. big deal. we don't need a patronizing history lesson of the seven string guitar, or how long you've been playing them, and that you're old and wise. nobody cares.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Dude, I'm not being cocky here; i'm sure most of the kids here play a lot better than me on a 7; I just don't appreciate the kindergarten analogies when using a 7 string just to make a sarcastic point. The thread should have been an honest-to-goodness discourse on Chris. Then we have some fellas post some lame remarks. Just stick to the topic friends...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.
> 
> I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.



I bet you're just cranky about something... If not you need an overhaul of your social skills because they are clearly lacking.

Anyways, back on topic, it's very doubtfull Chris is going to do anything seventring wise with Megadeath.
It's actually my fear that he will be kicked out because he won't play 6's


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

I do agree on this:



Naren said:


> It's more like Dave is just "letting" Chris use his sevenstrings instead of forcing him to use sixes.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2008)

Jumping on old-timers here will not win you many friends. Maybe you need to familiarize yourself with how this place works before you start tossing that kind of crap around?

That's a hint from a mod, if you're not paying attention. 

Having dealt with Dave and knowing Chris, I can guarantee that Naren's post is right on the mark. I'd be stunned if there's anything that can't be played on a six, if Chris even makes it to the next Megadeth album.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

And this as well! Keep 'em coming!  



Hawksmoor said:


> It's actually my fear that he will be kicked out because he won't play 6's


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> It's actually my fear that he will be kicked out because he won't play 6's



I think that will not happen ... after all he has chosen him...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 7, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> I think that will not happen ... after all he has chosen him...



As he has chosen all the others... A few months back DM was still raving how great the last lead player was in Rock Tribune magazine... And look now. Mr Mustaine seems to make these decisions on a bit of a whim.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 7, 2008)

The latest photos on Chris Broderick's myspace shows him playing his Ibanez 7-string with Megadeth on their finland show last Feb 4! Now I just wonder:

1. Would there be Megadeth songs were he (secretly) employs that low B? That would surely bring out some new twists to the 'deth sound. Would Dave allow that?  No. Dave only appreciates the high b. in fact, the pictures we've seen of chris on stage with megadeth have been with with an added high b as the 7th.

2. Would he introduce 7 string riffage to Megadeth in the next album?  it's hard enough for dave to allow his hired guns to bring in 6 string riffage. either way, dave rarely writes riffs that require more than 3 or 4 strings. usually D,A, & E.

3. Would Chris eventually get his signature Dean 7 string? (assuming he stays longer than Glen Drover!). Only if they agree to putting Dime's graphics on the body.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> I think that will not happen ... after all he has chosen him...



Chris is the consummate professional. Dave obviously hired him knowing he plays 7s and knowing he already had endorsements in place. That said, seeing Chris switch to Dean after a while wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> That's a hint from a mod, if you're not paying attention.



Then I'm just being old and cranky then, lol.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Then I'm just being old and cranky then, lol.



Hey, it happens. I have no idea why I'm here at 6:30AM EST, other than the fact it's an addiction...

Back on topic, I don't think anyone's questioning Chris in any of this - we just know Dave entirely too well.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Which is a shame, cos it would be cool to hear new/future megadeth songs with a heavier edge; like, on steroids, lol.

It does look refreshing 'deth with another player brandishing a 7! Dave's usually OC to these kind of things; I remember James Hetfield playing an F-series LTD 7 string and it really made me excited.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Chris is the consummate professional. Dave obviously hired him knowing he plays 7s and knowing he already had endorsements in place. That said, seeing Chris switch to Dean after a while wouldn't surprise me.



Yeah .. when Dave was with Jackson, ESP his lead guitarists played the same brand... 

I dont know if he will switch to dean.. but i think.. maybe while playing with Megadeth he will get a custom dean. 
time will show....



Jim Antonio said:


> I remember James Hetfield playing an F-series LTD 7 string and it really made me excited.



Yeah.. there was a pic with a "KH7" also...


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Yeah .. when Dave was with Jackson, ESP his lead guitarists played the same brand...
> 
> I dont know if he will switch to dean.. but i think.. maybe while playing with Megadeth he will get a custom dean.
> time will show....



Well I'm sure most of us already saw Chris playing the sleepwalker solo in youtube and there's the ominous presence of a Dean VMNT beside him. Uh-oh...  

Sure hope Dean would make a 7 for him the same way they did 1 for good 'ol Rusty...


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2008)

haha, i was gonna post that sleepwalker video. i find the strategic placing of that guitar in that vid more than coincidence


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Which could either be a good or a bad thing. Good, if Dean makes him a sig 7 ala Rusty Cooley or Bad, if Chris ends up playing Cadillac or Vendetta 6 strings, like Glen Drover. I mean, why do I have a feeling that Glen wasn't so excited playing Deans? He goes from playing killer M-series ESPs to a Cadillac, which looks like an illegitimate offspring of a Les Paul and an Explorer?!


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree completely with Naren.

If people only wanted lower notes they should tune their six strings down and that´s it.

I got a seven-string, personally, to have both low and high, so I do play E tuned songs on it and sometimes I don´t even use the low B, sometimes I use it, it´s an EXTRA OPTION that you got there, you know? 

I love low tuned riffage and high tuned riffage too, so I think he can use the seven-string while playing E songs and he can add some lower octaves on soloing and stuff like that. But Dave is not going to switch to sevens, call me a bastard, but I like that he is still one of the guys playing in E because we have enough low riffage in todays music already, so I think he is good to go in E and D played stuff.

Remember what happened when Metallica tried DROP-C and baritone guitars.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Feb 7, 2008)

i never expected chris having anything to do with megadeth, in still in shock


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.
> 
> I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.



So, most of us were in diapers 15 years ago? And quite a few folk here despise Korn, like me


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2008)

I love Korn but the first time I heard about seven-strings guitar was when I got Passion & Warfare in 1991 (the album is from 1990 but I got it in 1991). I thought that neck was kinda big on the cover and I read on a magazine that he used a seven-string guitar. I was like WTF? Seven-strings? Interesting!

I heard about them again because of Morbid Angel, and then Korn, but since I never found any seven-string I downtuned one of my sixes just to get that kind of tone. In 2001 I got my first seven (which is the only one I have really) and I really liked it.

So this diapers thing is really ridiculous, when I first heard of it I was 8, and I was starting to play guitar. And I guess everybody has the internet and wikipedia and know about Van Epps and the other pioneers, so, no need to explain.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2008)

Whatever happened I wish him luck


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 7, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, ok let's forget about the diapers and focus on Megadeth+Chris Broderick+7 strings guys!  Don't be a cranky old fart like me, lol.

Also, I didn't mention anything about Dave playing 7, just Chris playing 7 and if Dave would allow him to sneak in a few 7 string riffs.

I did check Wikipedia just to get my facts straight but I also have most of George Van Epps' records. And I actually like KoRn and all 7 string bands/players, from Marco Sfogli to To-Mera, so relax, hehe...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 7, 2008)

i dont recall when i discovered 7 strings... but i recall when i discovered songs with riffage falling below Eflat. I first took note with when God of Emptiness from Morbid Angel... then Domination, then At The Gates' Slaughter of the Soul, etc. I was a little late on discovering Steve's P&W.

I remember thinking "goddamn this is heavy; I wonder if Megadeth is going to tap into this 'new' relm.... and it would be soooo cool".

I still dont think it would happen... but to see Dave lighten up on stage and let the band fool around a little bit with some of their songs would be a lot of fun. Kinda like when they do their Symphony jam session. 

I'm totally hoping for a moment when Megadeth is jamming a song, then dave let's chris branch off into a low b moment with a deth song while Mustaine bows out, then lets chris morph into his evening solo spot. This may be the only realistic chance of us seeing chris put his low b into use with Megadeth.... a moment when he takes a solo and dave bows out of the spot light for a couple of minutes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2008)

I first heard of 7 strings about 2-3 months after I started playing guitar. I was wondering about learning some Morbid Angel and Cannibal Corpse, and someone said something about 7 strings. I was like "7 string? Double you tee eff dewd?!". I bought my first 7 string a couple months later. Honestly, I don't play much on a 7 I couldn't play on a down tuned 6. What I enjoy most about 7 strings is the fact I can play my downtuned shit, then I can switch and play something else for a 6 string, and if it's something I know the solo to (or attempt to play because my lead chops suck) I can do that without putting it down and grabbing another axe.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What I enjoy most about 7 strings is the fact I can play my downtuned shit, then I can switch and play something else for a 6 string, and if it's something I know the solo to (or attempt to play because my lead chops suck) I can do that without putting it down and grabbing another axe.



True! Having a 7 is such a handy thing and makes you a more versatile player. It's definitely more than the lower notes but they'd still be there when you need 'em. Unlike a down-tuned axe, wherein you either need to have a spare in standard tuning or you can transpose notes on the fly!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 7, 2008)

Kinda OT: Chris owning Marty Friedman's solo on tornado of souls. (shitty quality).


----------



## kmanick (Feb 7, 2008)

here's another live clip of Chris with Dave.


and symphony of Destruction (shitty sound though)
but he totally nails the solo.

YouTube - Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction @ Helsinki 4.2.08


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha I was about to post that Ken! I compared that with Glen's Tornado solo (also in youtube) on a Dean Cadillac and man, Chris just kicks his ass! You would expect that with Glen using that Tascam GT he'd nail the solos note-for-note but no. I think Glen's an excellent lead guitarist but Chris is just the most logical choice after Marty. Sorry Al & Glen fans...


----------



## kmanick (Feb 7, 2008)

damn, I might have to go see these guys when they come to mass now  
Chris should be well into the groove by them


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Kinda OT: Chris owning Marty Friedman's solo on tornado of souls. (shitty quality).



I can't watch that at work, but I'm going to guess he is playing better than Marty ever did outside of a studio. I love his work on RIP, but man was he a sloppy live player. Meanwhile, I watched Chris stand toe to toe with Jeff Loomis, and I could have sworn he was holding back out of respect for Jeff's band.

Glen wasn't bad, but he just bored the living shit out of me. Just stood there with a straight place and played everything with no dynamics.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Chris should be well into the groove by them



It takes him zero time to get "into the groove". Seriously. The guy is just that talented, has played far more complicated stuff with far less time to get up to speed, and is always an animal on stage. This actually reminds me of when Al Pitrelli got a phone call, spent two days practicing, and then jumped on a plane to the next 'deth gig.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> Kiddo, George Van Eps has been playing 7 strings since the 1930's. I played my 1st 7 string 15 years ago, an Ibanez Universe, which came out in 1990. An uncle bought that for me from a music store in Japan, so it was in production.
> 
> I don't blame you though if you first heard of 7 strings from KoRn.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the discussion to Chris' 7 string skills and the possibility of affecting Megadeth's music.



I'm not really sure who you're addressing there, but if you think this site is just a bunch of kids who listen to Korn who don't know what they're talking about, you are mistaken, and that attitude doesn't fly here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Antonio said:


> I've been playing 7 strings while most of you were on diapers, so the sarcasm and lame analogies are uncalled for.



No, you haven't, actually. Again, I don't know who you think you are, or who you think you're talking to with this bullshit attitude, but you seem to have my website confused with Harmony Central. This is the only warning that I'll give you. If you want to remain a member of this community you will respect the members of my site.

Jumping to conclusions and making wild, childish assumptions about a memberbase 8,000 strong isn't the best way to introduce yourself. Regardless of how long you've been playing, comments like this one give us the impression that you've learned nothing in all that time. If you want to point out "sarcasm and lame analogies", feel free to look directly in the mirror.


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Kinda OT: Chris owning Marty Friedman's solo on tornado of souls. (shitty quality).




Wow. Completely destroys Glen's version and he plays it even better than Marty who wrote the damn solo.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 7, 2008)

i think the guitar does whatever chris wants it to do... b/c it's scared of him.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool.. i always liked Marty .. but Chris is amazing ... even if he plays an Ibanez


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Wow. Completely destroys Glen's version and he plays it even better than Marty who wrote the damn solo.



 That was almost supernaturally perfect! I really hope we get to hear Chris contribute some of his own ideas to the band sometime soon. Even if there's no low B riffage on the next 'Deth album (which I honestly don't think would fit Megadeth's sound, and as others have said, isn't the only advantage of the seven-string), I remember Dave saying he was really impressed with his classical playing, so it would be cool to hear a little of that go into the mix...


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> It takes him zero time to get "into the groove". Seriously. The guy is just that talented, has played far more complicated stuff with far less time to get up to speed, and is always an animal on stage. This actually reminds me of when Al Pitrelli got a phone call, spent two days practicing, and then jumped on a plane to the next 'deth gig.



To quote something he said in the interview we did with him: 



Chris Broderick said:


> Honestly, I think that I am as guilty as the next person, but I am trying to use shred in a more musical way. For example I used to just think, "for this riff I will play fast" and now I like to think "well I am ending a melody on this G note but would like to end the whole solo on an A so why don't I do a sextuplet scale run ascending to it since I have a measure to do so".



That just blows my mind. I mean, I'm no theory slouch or anything, but he's just in a whole different _world_.

That's my sole contribution to this thread.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i think the guitar does whatever chris wants it to do... b/c it's scared of him.



Considering he could probably snap the neck in half with one of his arms.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2008)

Is Chris a body builder or something? He doesn't seem THAT big in pics I've seen


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> That just blows my mind. I mean, I'm no theory slouch or anything, but he's just in a whole different _world_.
> 
> That's my sole contribution to this thread.



Exactly my point, and that doesn't even begin to scratch the surface of the stuff he knows. Watching the betcha can't play this vids, his explanation of what he is doing is often scarier than his playing itsef. Loomis may have scary technique, but Broderick has scary technique and a music professor's knowledge. When those are the tools at your disposal, I honestly can't see Megadeth being much of a challenge.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is Chris a body builder or something? He doesn't seem THAT big in pics I've seen













I don't have _legs_ that big.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I don't have _legs_ that long.



Fixed


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 7, 2008)

makes me wonder if GL and broderick hang out, lol


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fixed



Oh damn


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fixed



If I was a woman, I'd be in trouble, since you'd think I was twelve.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not bald HEADS I like Noodles.


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont care what Chris or Megadeth do, as long as he doesn't start playing Dean.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 7, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> I dont care what Chris or Megadeth do, as long as he doesn't start playing Dean.



Why does it even matter?


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why does it even matter?



I just have a general distaste for Dean. I have noticed a trend, bad stuff happens when people start playing dean:

1. Dimebag died when he went back to dean
2. Dave became even more of a sell out
3. Rusty Cooley's signature is yet to come out
4. Trivium released The Crusade.



Its cursed I tell you! 

* UA and The Crusade arn't bad albums, but they suck compared to the other stuff.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 7, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> * UA and The Crusade arn't bad albums, but they suck compared to the other stuff.



Sure they are, but thats besides the point. ;p


I hate dean too, but if they make a kickass one off for Chris, why shouldnt he play it?


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I hate dean too, but if they make a high quality Chris Broderick signature 7-string for less than $1500, why shouldn't buy them?



Fixed.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Does it even have matter what tuning they use? Dave hasn't written anything decent in decades. He's a poor songwriter. I know a lot of you guys are nostalgic for the 80's and whatever, but do any of you seriously think they're worthy of this much discussion? Do any one of you think they've put out a good album since the Berlin Wall fell? Also, Chris Broderick obviously has immense technical ability, but what memorable songs has he written? I can't think of any good stuff he's written in a band context before. At least someone like Jeff Loomis has the chops but also writes amazing songs as well. Being able to balance insanely tasteful shredding with catchy memorable riffs, that's the real genius right there. There's a lot of great shredders out there who can solo out of their minds but can't write decent riffs. I'm not saying Chris can't or hasn't, but I've yet to hear it.

I know I may sound like a jerk, but I just don't get what all the fuss is about with these guys. If I wanted someone to put on a shred clinic, I'd love to go see Chris play. But in the context of actual music, like _bands_, what's the big deal?

Also the whole "it's nice to see bands embracing E tuning still" is silly. Why is that nice? Why should someone foolishly embracing something so limited and primitive like Dave be applauded? I know a lot of awesome tunes have been written in E, but it really makes no sense to take pride in limiting yourself like that. There are so many musical, great sounding notes that work for any genre of music below E. I really don't even see how E-E became the standard, makes no sense to me.

/Rant


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Does it even have matter tuning they use? Dave hasn't written anything decent in decades. He's a poor songwriter. I know a lot of you guys are nostalgic for the 80's and whatever, but do any of you seriously think they're worthy of this much discussion? Do any one of you think they've put out a good album since the Berlin Wall fell?



I'm nostalgic for the 80s, but in a different way than you would expect. I miss how much cool music was being created, and how metal was growing and becoming more diverse. When I pine for the 80s, I pine for the environment, not for old, tired bands to rehash past glories. I don't want to see Megadeth record another RIP. I want to see them go away, because there are new bands that diserve the spotlight. That goes about quadruple for Metallica. I'm tired of those old sell-outs being the face of metal to everyone outside of the genre.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I'm nostalgic for the 80s, but in a different way than you would expect. I miss how much cool music was being created, and how metal was growing and becoming more diverse. When I pine for the 80s, I pine for the environment, not for old, tired bands to rehash past glories. I don't want to see Megadeth record another RIP. I want to see them go away, because there are new bands that diserve the spotlight. That goes about quadruple for Metallica. I'm tired of those old sell-outs being the face of metal to everyone outside of the genre.



I'm with you 100% there, I feel the same way, I grew up in the late 80s myself it was a fun time.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Also, Chris Broderick obviously has immense technical ability, but what memorable songs has he written? I can't think of any good stuff he's written in a band context before. At least someone like Jeff Loomis has the chops but also writes amazing songs as well. Being able to balance insanely tasteful shredding with catchy memorable riffs, that's the real genius right there. There's a lot of great shredders out there who can solo out of their minds but can't write decent riffs. I'm not saying Chris can't or hasn't, but I've yet to hear it.
> 
> If I wanted someone to put on a shred clinic, I'd love to go see Chris play. But in the context of actual music, like _bands_, what's the big deal?




i couldn't agree with you more on this  . Chris is probably THE best guitarist on a technical level, i mean the guy can play ANYTHING  . but i still haven't heard any real "music" from him.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Do any one of you think they've put out a good album since the Berlin Wall fell?
> /Rant



Well actually I think
Rust in Peace ('90) and Countdown to extinction ('92) were awesome,
Youthanasia ('94) was... good.... 

But after taht.. Risk.. just no...


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Well actually I think
> Rust in Peace ('90) and Countdown to extinction ('92) were awesome,
> Youthanasia ('94) was... good....
> 
> But after taht.. Risk.. just no...





Although, I've always enjoyed playing the intro riff to She-Wolf.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Does it even have matter what tuning they use? Dave hasn't written anything decent in decades. He's a poor songwriter. I know a lot of you guys are nostalgic for the 80's and whatever, but do any of you seriously think they're worthy of this much discussion? Do any one of you think they've put out a good album since the Berlin Wall fell? Also, Chris Broderick obviously has immense technical ability, but what memorable songs has he written? I can't think of any good stuff he's written in a band context before. At least someone like Jeff Loomis has the chops but also writes amazing songs as well. Being able to balance insanely tasteful shredding with catchy memorable riffs, that's the real genius right there. There's a lot of great shredders out there who can solo out of their minds but can't write decent riffs. I'm not saying Chris can't or hasn't, but I've yet to hear it.



I actually quite liked his stuff with Industrial Eden, and he wrote some pretty damn good stuff with Jag Panzer. He won't be allowed to write anything in 'Deth, though, so that doesn't really matter.

Dave did finally find someone who can play both Poland and Friedman's solos, though.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Dave did finally find someone who can play both Poland and Friedman's solos, though.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Dave did finally find someone who can play both Poland and Friedman's solos, though.



I thought Al did a pretty damn good job. 

He's not as good as Chris, though.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Does it even have matter what tuning they use? Dave hasn't written anything decent in decades. He's a poor songwriter. I know a lot of you guys are nostalgic for the 80's and whatever, but do any of you seriously think they're worthy of this much discussion? Do any one of you think they've put out a good album since the Berlin Wall fell? Also, Chris Broderick obviously has immense technical ability, but what memorable songs has he written? I can't think of any good stuff he's written in a band context before. At least someone like Jeff Loomis has the chops but also writes amazing songs as well. Being able to balance insanely tasteful shredding with catchy memorable riffs, that's the real genius right there. There's a lot of great shredders out there who can solo out of their minds but can't write decent riffs. I'm not saying Chris can't or hasn't, but I've yet to hear it.
> 
> I know I may sound like a jerk, but I just don't get what all the fuss is about with these guys. If I wanted someone to put on a shred clinic, I'd love to go see Chris play. But in the context of actual music, like _bands_, what's the big deal?
> 
> ...



It´s not about limiting, it´s about keeping their sound classic. I respect Dave for his decision not to jump in the seven string bandwagon. Not everyone HAS to play them. It´s called DIVERSITY. We are the minority, E is still the standard tuning and it will always be as far as I´m concerned. What I tried to say is that a lot of people play seven-strings and just use the LOW B and are just as limited as the guys only playing in E, it´s a matter of how you use it. Some bands are very limited, remember new metal? They didn´t play in E, but were far more limited in writing and playing than Megadeth. I´m a seven stringer but also a six stringer, so, what I think is that the only thing that can limit a guitar player is himself, not his tunings.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Also, Chris Broderick obviously has immense technical ability, but what memorable songs has he written? I can't think of any good stuff he's written in a band context before.



His lead work in Jag Panzer was amazing, though i dont know how much of the songs he wrote.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 7, 2008)

I think people are talking about Chris in the same way people talk about Shane from Korn; sure, neither band is worth shit artistially anymore but the fact still remains that they pull huge numbers and have millions of fans, so it's exciting to know that one of "us" has gone on to big things. I suspect the reasons the conversations always steer back to Mustaine is because no-one knows anything about Chris, really, whereas Mustaine has provided twenty years of hypocritical arsefuckery to discuss. Force of habit, I guess.



zimbloth said:


> Also the whole "it's nice to see bands embracing E tuning still" is silly. Why is that nice? Why should someone foolishly embracing something so limited and primitive like Dave be applauded? I know a lot of awesome tunes have been written in E, but it really makes no sense to take pride in limiting yourself like that. There are so many musical, great sounding notes that work for any genre of music below E. I really don't even see how E-E became the standard, makes no sense to me.



I hardly think E-E is "limited and primitive". It's the standard because it gives you easy grips for a lot of common keys in the open position. Plus, there isn't a decent thrash band that tunes any lower than Db, and even a lot of those that go tha low sound like shit (in a thrash context anyway).

It's easy to simulate heaviness by downtuning and just chugging away, and for a long time that was the trend; the reasons Mustaine is still raging about it is because he's clueless and thinks it's still a relevant opinion. You have to take his bullshit with a grain of salt, I mean, he bitches about how much he hates downtuned guitars and growly vocals and then "handpicks" Children Of Bodom, In Flames, Job For A Cowboy and High On Fire for Gigantour. Clueless much? Hell, he probably hasn't even noticed that Broderick plays a seven-string.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Hell, he probably hasn't even noticed that Broderick plays a seven-string.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> It´s not about limiting, it´s about keeping their sound classic. I respect Dave for his decision not to jump in the seven string bandwagon. Not everyone HAS to play them. It´s called DIVERSITY. We are the minority, E is still the standard tuning and it will always be as far as I´m concerned. What I tried to say is that a lot of people play seven-strings and just use the LOW B and are just as limited as the guys only playing in E, it´s a matter of how you use it. Some bands are very limited, remember new metal? They didn't play in E, but were far more limited in writing and playing than Megadeth. I´m a seven stringer but also a six stringer, so, what I think is that the only thing that can limit a guitar player is himself, not his tunings.



What the hell ever dude. If people know how to play guitar and have a clue about songwriting, they'd use the extra range to their advantage. It's completely weak for Dave to turn his nose up to lower tunings, while he embraces his primitive & limiting tuning. What's "classic" to me is Black Sabbath, who tuned to C# back in 1972. Or all the old school thrash bands who tuned to D, or the old school death metal bands who tuned to B or A. The Beatles and a lot other bands tuned to D as well. There's just no good reason to not EVER want any notes lower than an E. I'm convinced based on the vast majority of Dave's material in the last 15-20 years that he has a poor musical ear and that could explain these kinds of things.

I don't get your nu-metal comparison. Obviously if someone sucks at writing music, no tuning will help him. Obviously badass songs like Painkiller by Judas Priest prove you can sound heavy with E tuning. That's not the point. The point is, Dave is a complete moron for having the attitude he has about down-tuning. If you can play guitar, you can write awesome stuff in any genre of music in any tuning. Having more range let's you be so much more dynamic and heavy. Metal is just like classical music with its sensibilities and compositional structure, they're almost the exact same thing just with different instruments. For almost every style of music the extra range would give any decent songwriter the necessary tools to use the scales to the fullest and create the most interesting pieces. Unless you're just playing repetitive thrash stuff, I see no benefit from not having a 7-string or using alternate tunings. 

Again, I don't see how it's "diverse" to limit yourself. I don't think Dave should be applauded for being lazy and complacent. Most people who laugh at people who tune down to D or C or use 7's usually are clueless about songwriting or have shitty gear and don't realize you need good pickups/amps to amplify lower notes properly.



DDDorian said:


> I hardly think E-E is "limited and primitive". It's the standard because it gives you easy grips for a lot of common keys in the open position. Plus, there isn't a decent thrash band that tunes any lower than Db, and even a lot of those that go tha low sound like shit (in a thrash context anyway).



D standard actually makes just as much sense in that regard if you want to use that argument. It's standard because musician's as a whole are very stubborn and adverse to change. That's why there's legions of people out there who will turn their noses up at the thought of Pro Tools, or tube that's not a NOS Telefunken, or all the people that spend $7000 on a Gibson 59 reissue when you could get an infinitely better sounding/playing guitar for 1/4 of that, etc. Really though we should explore context. In metal and hard rock, it's not standard and it really never has been. Again, Sabbath C#, Rush, Stones, Beatles, Hendrix, etc used alt. tunings. Old school thrash bands tuned to Eb and D often, old death metal in D, C#, B etc, 80's hair metal bands often tuned in Eb or D (Motley Crue comes to mind), etc. 

As for the thrash thing, I agree with you that thrash (usually not the most dynamic music but fun) doesn't need to be in B or anything. I mentioned thrash above for that reason. That said, it certainly sounds better in Eb or D than in E most of the time, at least IMO. I'm no advocate of riding a low B-string. On the majority of our songs, you could play 70-75% of the song on a 6-string tuned to D standard. I don't mind if someone likes E tuning. It's just so limiting and for people like Dave to put down 7's is just ridiculous.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I think people are talking about Chris in the same way people talk about Shane from Korn; sure, neither band is worth shit artistially anymore but the fact still remains that they pull huge numbers and have millions of fans, so it's exciting to know that one of "us" has gone on to big things. I suspect the reasons the conversations always steer back to Mustaine is because no-one knows anything about Chris, really, whereas Mustaine has provided twenty years of hypocritical arsefuckery to discuss. Force of habit, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. E doesn´t limit anyone, some of the greatest songs in history were written tuned to standard. Dave is a dick and he does, in fact, choose a lot of downtuned sound bands to go on his tour, but I agree with the chugga chugga thing, and I still think it´s common. There are a lot of generic B or Drop-C tuned bands nowadays that just sound the same and aren´t expanding anything. But he is still a dick, although I really like his band and work to this day.



zimbloth said:


> What the hell ever dude. If people know how to play guitar and have a clue about songwriting, they'd use the extra range to their advantage. It's completely weak for Dave to turn his nose up to lower tunings, while he embraces his primitive & limiting tuning. What's "classic" to me is Black Sabbath, who tuned to C# back in 1972. Or all the old school thrash bands who tuned to D, or the old school death metal bands who tuned to B or A. The Beatles and a lot other bands tuned to D as well. There's just no good reason to not EVER want any notes lower than an E. I'm convinced based on the vast majority of Dave's material in the last 15-20 years that he has a poor musical ear and that could explain these kinds of things.
> 
> I don't get your nu-metal comparison. Obviously if someone sucks at writing music, no tuning will help him. Obviously badass songs like Painkiller by Judas Priest prove you can sound heavy with E tuning. That's not the point. The point is, Dave is a complete moron for having the attitude he has about down-tuning. If you can play guitar, you can write awesome stuff in any genre of music in any tuning. Having more range let's you be so much more dynamic and heavy. Metal is just like classical music with its sensibilities and compositional structure, they're almost the exact same thing just with different instruments. For almost every style of music the extra range would give any decent songwriter the necessary tools to use the scales to the fullest and create the most interesting pieces. Unless you're just playing repetitive thrash stuff, I see no benefit from not having a 7-string or using alternate tunings.
> 
> ...



Man, calm down, please. I don´t agree with Dave hating seven-string guitars or anything, I play six and seven string guitars, but I also don´t agree with this primitive tuning thing. There are no primitive tunings, good guitarrists are good no matter what tuning they use. Some of the greatest songs on history were written on standard tuned guitars.

Want an example? I play seven strings, I like them, they´re good to me, but I don´t like 8 string guitars. I mean, I like Meshuggah playing them but I wouldn´t have one because I don´t feel it´s necessary to what I want to do! Does that make me primitive and old fashioned? I don´t think so. My brother is a Petrucci fan and a stunning guitar player, way better than I am, but he does not feel comfortable with sevens, he just play sixes, but he creates wonderful tunes. This isn´t about being primitive, it´s a matter of choice.

Not everyone has to play a seven string just because it has more notes. Sometimes less is more, it´s just that simple. Generic crap is written on six, seven and even eight strings now. The player has to feel comfortable with what he is doing. If Dave doesn´t want it, he doesn´t have to do it, but I don´t agree with all the hating that he has.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

*GUYS, CHILL OUT.*


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> D standard actually makes just as much sense in that regard if you want to use that argument. It's standard because musician's as a whole are very stubborn and adverse to change. That's why there's legions of people out there who will turn their noses up at the thought of Pro Tools, or tube that's not a NOS Telefunken, or all the people that spend $7000 on a Gibson 59 reissue when you could get an infinitely better sounding/playing guitar for 1/4 of that, etc. Really though we should explore context. In metal and hard rock, it's not standard and it really never has been. Again, Sabbath C#, Rush, Stones, Beatles, Hendrix, etc used alt. tunings. Old school thrash bands tuned to Eb and D often, old death metal in D, C#, B etc, 80's hair metal bands often tuned in Eb or D (Motley Crue comes to mind), etc.
> 
> As for the thrash thing, I agree with you that thrash (usually not the most dynamic music but fun) doesn't need to be in B or anything. I mentioned thrash above for that reason. That said, it certainly sounds better in Eb or D than in E most of the time, at least IMO. I'm no advocate of riding a low B-string. On the majority of our songs, you could play 70-75% of the song on a 6-string tuned to D standard. I don't mind if someone likes E tuning. It's just so limiting and for people like Dave to put down 7's is just ridiculous.



You will note that this is 100% your opinion. I personally think that E tuning is much much better for thrash than Eb or D. I also think that E standard is a much better standard tuning than Eb or D and anything lower than that gets rid of the brightness or low range (which is the reason why I play sevens). Sure, E standard is not the "standard" tuning for metal right now, but it still is the standard tuning for rock, blues, jazz, funk, classical, and so on. I think throughout metal's entire history, E standard has been used more than any other tuning.

To insult someone as "primitive" and old-fashioned because they don't downtune or use extra strings is just ridiculous. Seeing as guitarists who use sevens or eights are pretty uncommon, the huge majority of guitarists would be primitive - including most bands you listen to. I think Dave is wrong and hypocritical for ridiculing downtuning, but it's his choice. I don't really trust your opinions on tuning because I remember you saying several times that nothing tuned above D can be heavy.  Seriously...

And what do you mean Megadeth haven't released any good albums since the 80s? Their best album was released in the 90s, Rust In Peace. They also released several good albums after that such as Countdown to Extinction and Youthanasia. I agree that the last 4 or so albums have been pretty mediocre (or just downright shit) but I think all of their stuff from the 80s and first half of the 90s was of excellent quality.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> You will note that this is 100% your opinion.



Obviously, that's what counts. The fact it was my opinion is implied by the fact that I said it. I didn't say "According to a study at MIT..." did I?



Naren said:


> I personally think that E tuning is much much better for thrash than Eb or D. I also think that E standard is a much better standard tuning than Eb or D and anything lower than that gets rid of the brightness or low range (which is the reason why I play sevens).



That's an indictment on your gear more than the tuning. My D strings are every bit as bright as my E string on my B tuned 6'er.



Naren said:


> To insult someone as "primitive" and old-fashioned because they don't downtune or use extra strings is just ridiculous. I think Dave is wrong and hypocritical for ridiculing downtuning, but it's his choice. I don't really trust your opinions on tuning because I remember you saying several times that nothing tuned above D can be heavy.



That's a flat out lie. I _never _said that. My fleet of Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and Emperor CDs say otherwise. Not to mention all the Eb bands I love (too many to fucking list). I said I personally would never tune higher than D on a 6'er because the flavor of the chords and the voicing of the open strings appeal to me, and not having any notes lower than Eb would be extremely limiting to me.



Naren said:


> And what do you mean Megadeth haven't released any good albums since the 80s? Their best album was released in the 90s, Rust In Peace. They also released several good albums after that such as Countdown to Extinction and Youthanasia. I agree that the last 4 or so albums have been pretty mediocre but I think all of their stuff from the 80s and first half of the 90s was of excellent quality.



I was exaggerating, it seems like 20 years to me. Even their 'good' albums I don't think are as good as everyone makes them out to be. I think the same can be said about a lot of Metallica CDs. Just my opinion, to which I'm entitled.

Anyways I think you were missing the point. My point was to me someone like Dave embracing the purity and wonders of standard tuning while at the same time bashing 7-strings is completely ridiculous for the myriad of reasons I stated in my previous post.

And yes, someone who wants to limit themselves to ONLY having 6-strings tuned to E (in a metal context) is really missing the boat IMO, that is a primitive concept to me. If someone has a few guitars in different tunings, and one of them is E, that's a seperate issue. It's just the concept of someone who knows music/gear/metal songwriting, and yet somehow comes to the conclusion that he doesnt like the tone of any notes below E; it's simply crazy to me. It doesn't make it wrong, just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That's a flat out lie. I _never _said that. My fleet of Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and Emperor CDs say otherwise. Not to mention all the Eb bands I love (too many to fucking list). I said I personally would never tune higher than D on a 6'er because the flavor of the chords and the voicing of the open strings appeal to me, and not having any notes lower than Eb would be extremely limiting to me.



Actually you did say that and you probably just don't remember. It would be bothersome to find the quotes since it was about one and a half years ago. I called you on on what you said and you said that you liked some bands that played in tunings above D, but that you didn't consider them "heavy." I remember you saying that you didn't think that Pantera, Metallica, or Megadeth were heavy.

I can't believe you don't remember that. I'm sure you said that in more than just one thread. It's definitely not a lie.  I have no reason to just make up something like that.



zimbloth said:


> Anyways I think you were missing the point. My point was to me someone like Dave embracing the purity and wonders of standard tuning while at the same time bashing 7-strings is completely ridiculous for the myriad of reasons I stated in my previous post.
> 
> And yes, someone who wants to limit themselves to ONLY having 6-strings tuned to E (in a metal context) is really missing the boat IMO, that is a primitive concept to me. If someone has a few guitars in different tunings, and one of them is E, that's a seperate issue. *It's just the concept of someone who knows music/gear/metal songwriting, and yet somehow comes to the conclusion that he doesnt like the tone of any notes below E; it's simply crazy to me. It doesn't make it wrong, just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.*



Okay. I can agree with you there on the text I bolded.

However I don't see anything wrong with a guitarist deciding to play only in standard E. I've been in several bands where I only played in one tuning and I don't find that primitive at all.  Insulting tunings other than the one you use, however, is quite ignorant and foolish. But Dave is not the most reasonable and friendly guy out there.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 7, 2008)

Eh, I remember you saying that "nothing above D is heavy" too. I couldn't be assed to find it, but it's one quote that I remember striking me when I read it. Was a very long time ago, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Actually you did say that and you probably just don't remember. It would be bothersome to find the quotes since it was about one and a half years ago. I called you on on what you said and you said that you liked some bands that played in tunings above D, but that you didn't consider them "heavy." I remember you saying that you didn't think that Pantera, Metallica, or Megadeth were heavy.
> 
> I can't believe you don't remember that. I'm sure you said that in more than just one thread. It's definitely not a lie.  I have no reason to just make up something like that.
> 
> ...



Eh. I definitely think plenty of bands in Eb or E are heavy. I just named some. Judas Priest. Maiden. Need more be said? Find the quotes if you want, I'm not here to argue. I am simply standing behind what I've said in this thread. *To me it blows my mind that a competent musician could come to the conclusion that there are zero notes below E that are worth having. I think it's okay, but again, for the very final time - *I* just don't get it.*

You're right, I don't think Megadeth or Metallica are or ever were that heavy. They were certainly GOOD, certainly FUN, etc... but they never got me pumped up or wanting to headbang. I enjoy some Metallica, especially IJFA. Pantera I think has a lot of heavy songs, if I said that I might have been talking about their old stuff. The Great Southern Trendkill has a lot of heavy stuff on it for example. Musically I liked VDOP as well, but CFH didn't do much for me, neither did FBD. RTS had its moments.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

accidental post


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 7, 2008)

I think you're all getting way too worked up over this. Giving credence to Dave's opinions on pretty much anything these days is just insane. Would you have all your fillings removed because the crackhead on the corner assured you that the FBI would use them to read your thoughts? Ladies and gentleman, Dave IS that crackhead, the only difference being that Dave pretty much needs to say stupid stuff to seem "edgy" and stay in the public eye. 

As for Zimbloth's comment about D tuning, I remember it too. Who cares? Everyone has a right to change their mind; hell, I remember posting about how refreshing the Divine Heresy album was when it came out. I've listened to it maybe once since then


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> As for Zimbloth's comment about D tuning, I remember it too. Who cares? Everyone has a right to change their mind; hell, I remember posting about how refreshing the Divine Heresy album was when it came out. I've listened to it maybe once since then



Well I didn't change my mind dude, I've always liked a ton of bands in standard tuning  I think people just take things too literally sometimes. Again, the only point I've been trying to make is what's in bold above. 

I feel the same way about the Divine Heresy record. I was all into it the first week or so, now it's kinda boring


----------



## Naren (Feb 8, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well I didn't change my mind dude, I've always liked a ton of bands in standard tuning  I think people just take things too literally sometimes. Again, the only point I've been trying to make is what's in bold above.



Well, I assumed you had probably changed your mind since you said that what I had said was a "flat out lie" (but 2 people have backed me up on it).  No problem, though. I can agree with a lot of what you're saying, Nick, just not all of it. Even though Megadeth really haven't made any good albums in the last 10 years (I would not agree with 20 years or even 15 years, personally), when I saw them live, they put on a very very good show, playing mostly stuff from before 1995/1996. 

And, like Dorian said, you really shouldn't put too much stock in what Dave says because he tends to just run his mouth and say whatever the hell comes to mind. And he probably does do it to stay in the spotlight as much as possible.

I'm just happy to see that Dave is letting Chris use Ibanez 7-strings, although I would never be so deluded as to believe he'd let Chris add low end sevenstring riffage on any of the future Megadeth albums. And I think Chris is the first Megadeth guitarist I've seen to be able to perfectly play the solos live.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2008)

It's a bit of a paradox we find ourselves in now. No matter what Dave does now, he'll never be able to win by lots of people here. If he doesn't let Chris utilize his 7th string on the next record (assuming Chris is still around), people will rail Dave for not doing anything original and taking chances to energize the music. On the flipside, if he DOES let Chris use the 7th string, we'll all praise Chris, but we'll still rail Dave, this time for only allowing Chris to use the 7th string to broaden MD's appeal and for giving them the contrived appearance of being on the cutting edge.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2008)

I would love for Chris Broderick to play 7s while he's in Megadeth. Mustaine should let him.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 8, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I would love for Chris Broderick to play 7s while he's in Megadeth. Mustaine should let him.



Check out the videos earlier in the thread ;p


----------



## NextInLine (Feb 8, 2008)

What I don't get is, nearly everybody here agrees that Chris is amazing, he's from an other world, he's the best etc. and also Dave is a sell-out who is useless. Then why did the awesome, amazing ,truly incredible guitar player Chris chose playing with Megadeth?  Maybe he doesn't have that great understanding of yours huh?  

I like Chris' playing, no need to argue about it, he's incredibly technical & versatile but I don't think he'll be able to write as good as Marty , Poland or Pitrelli  I didn't like Glen's solos and it seems to me that I won't like Chris' solos either (if he ever records with Megadeth) I listened to some Jag Panzer stuff and they don't have anything special IMO. Writing and playing are 2 completely different things and considering that Megadeth is musically the upmost point Chris can go IMO 

Now you can bash me


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2008)

NextInLine said:


> What I don't get is, nearly everybody here agrees that Chris is amazing, he's from an other world, he's the best etc. and also Dave is a sell-out who is useless. Then why did the awesome, amazing ,truly incredible guitar player Chris chose playing with Megadeth?  Maybe he doesn't have that great understanding of yours huh?



Oh, I understand exactly why Chris is playing with Megadeth. He's getting paid, and getting exposure - for him, it's a no-lose situation.



NextInLine said:


> I like Chris' playing, no need to argue about it, he's incredibly technical & versatile but I don't think he'll be able to write as good as Marty , Poland or Pitrelli  I didn't like Glen's solos and it seems to me that I won't like Chris' solos either (if he ever records with Megadeth) I listened to some Jag Panzer stuff and they don't have anything special IMO. Writing and playing are 2 completely different things and considering that Megadeth is musically the upmost point Chris can go IMO
> 
> Now you can bash me



You really think Marty wrote anything? Chris? Al? (although Al does have some writing skills, and Chirs does, too. Marty, well, my opinion on his writing is well-know.)

Dave writes the music for Megadeth. Period.

I'd also take ANY Panzer album with Chris on it over any post-RIP Megadeth album, but that's just me.


----------



## NextInLine (Feb 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Oh, I understand exactly why Chris is playing with Megadeth. He's getting paid, and getting exposure - for him, it's a no-lose situation.



So you mean he used to play with "better" bands for free then  



eaeolian said:


> You really think Marty wrote anything? Chris? Al? (although Al does have some writing skills, and Chirs does, too. Marty, well, my opinion on his writing is well-know.)



I was speaking solowise. 

Besides Marty DID write a couple songs, and contributed lots more. Those part of Trust that Chris & Dave are playing on that video was written by Marty as the closest example 

Finally, I don't think any Jag-Panzer album is even close to Youthanasia or Cryptic Writings. But I know most people (metal music listeners) would think it's not as good if it's not as metal


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2008)

NextInLine said:


> So you mean he used to play with "better" bands for free then



No, for less money.




NextInLine said:


> I was speaking solowise.
> 
> Besides Marty DID write a couple songs, and contributed lots more. Those part of Trust that Chris & Dave are playing on that video was written by Marty as the closest example
> 
> Finally, I don't think any Jag-Panzer album is even close to Youthanasia or Cryptic Writings. But I know most people (metal music listeners) would think it's not as good if it's not as metal



No, I just don't think it's as good. Not being "as metal" doesn't mean jack - I just think Dave hasn't written but 2-3 good songs since RIP.


----------



## oompa (Feb 8, 2008)

make peace and look at these pictures from Sthlm a couple of days ago (and notice how many picks Dave has manage to stick onto his mic stand):



















 totally unrelated but full of wub


----------



## noseminer (Feb 8, 2008)

i love that paint job on dave's V


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 8, 2008)

Megadeth.... Yawn.  Damnit, I miss 1990.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Feb 8, 2008)

noseminer said:


> i love that paint job on dave's V



I was going to say the same thing... it looks incredible.


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2008)

NextInLine said:


> Besides Marty DID write a couple songs, and contributed lots more. Those part of Trust that Chris & Dave are playing on that video was written by Marty as the closest example
> 
> Finally, I don't think any Jag-Panzer album is even close to Youthanasia or Cryptic Writings. But I know most people (metal music listeners) would think it's not as good if it's not as metal



Whoa, wait a second...there are albums after Rust in Peace?


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2008)

oompa said:


>



I see Engl cabs. Dave must really think highly of Chris, usually everyone who walks in that door uses the same amp and cabs as Dave.

I also see that only goes so far, since he is standing back behind the stacks. When we played with Nevermore, he was practically crawling into the front row. He loves interacting with the fans.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Just wait until Chris inevitably leaves, you just know Dave will say something like "Yeah, Chris was entirely competent at playing all those solos I wrote" Oh well, at least he seems to be trying to keep his ego in check these days...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> ^^Just wait until Chris inevitably leaves, you just know Dave will say something like "Yeah, Chris was entirely competent at playing all those solos I wrote" Oh well, at least he seems to be trying to keep his ego in check these days...



Yeah. i saw an interview where he said he sang the solos to the guitarists. I'd like to hear dave sing the solo for Tornado of Souls. If he can do that, i'll give him... well... I'll give him an inverted cross.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2008)

NextInLine said:


> Finally, I don't think any Jag-Panzer album is even close to Youthanasia or Cryptic Writings. But I know most people (metal music listeners) would think it's not as good if it's not as metal



I can think of about 200 things that are better than post RIP megadeth that aren't metal.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Feb 9, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> ^^Just wait until Chris inevitably leaves, you just know Dave will say something like "Yeah, Chris was entirely competent at playing all those solos I wrote" Oh well, at least he seems to be trying to keep his ego in check these days...



Yeah, I couldn't believe it when Dave said in an interview that he wrote Glen's solos in "United Abominations". I was and still am a huge Dave/Megadeth fan but after reading that, I was convinced that Dave truly has gone nuts!  

Still, I hope he continues to write more aggressive songs and give Chris some creative input. If Dave let Glen co-write one song ("Never walk alone.."), he should do the same to Chris.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah. i saw an interview where he said he sang the solos to the guitarists. I'd like to hear dave sing the solo for Tornado of Souls. If he can do that, i'll give him... well... I'll give him an inverted cross.



I'd also like to hear him explain why Marty's solos with Cacophony and his solo stuff were all in exactly the same style he played in while he was in Megadeth. I mean, can you imagine this scenario?!

[Phone rings]
DAVE: Hello...
MARTY: Dude, I'm completely stuck on this solo!! Mike Varney's gonna kick my ass if I don't finish this album soon!!!
DAVE: OK, OK, calm down, just lemme think for a second...
[Hums exotic melody derived from the Kumoi pentatonic, a flurry of quintuplets from the Ritsuen scale, a chromatically enhanced blues lick, and finishes with a long multi-position arpeggio to cap the whole thing off...]
Just play that and you'll be fine.
MARTY: Wow, thanks Dave!! Where would I be without your genius!
DAVE: Don't thank me boy, thank the Lord!


----------



## Carrion (Feb 9, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> MARTY: Wow, thanks Dave!! Where would I be without your genius!
> DAVE: Don't thank me boy, thank the Lord!


----------



## Holy Katana (Feb 9, 2008)

The people who say Dave has never downuned clearly don't know about about Youthanasia. Sure, it's only in Eb, but it still gives it a much different sound.


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2008)

Xaios said:


> It's a bit of a paradox we find ourselves in now. No matter what Dave does now, he'll never be able to win by lots of people here.



Sad, isn't it? :\

I still think Dave's a great player and songwriter, and has written some of the best metal out there. Good on Chris for a great situation, and I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> The people who say Dave has never downuned clearly don't know about about Youthanasia. Sure, it's only in Eb, but it still gives it a much different sound.




True fact.

And it sounds really good in Eb.

And I think Secret Place from Cryptic Writings is in D if I´m not mistaken.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Sad, isn't it? :\
> 
> I still think Dave's a great player and songwriter, and has written some of the best metal out there. Good on Chris for a great situation, and I hope it works out for the best.



Bias is the current opium to the masses 

At least I can still pretend to stick to my guns as I have never been woed by MD anyways, and have always thought that DM comes over as a bit of a ... twat.
I'm only woed by Chris in this whole affair.


----------

